# List your bunnies names :)



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Could everyone do me a favour and list your bunnies names 

I met a first time bunny owner a couple months back and she told me her bunnies name, and I remember saying, theres a bunny with that name on the pet forum but I cant remember what it was!!!

Plus it'll be nice to see the names in one place 

*Heidi*


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have an 8 year old Lionhead rabbit rescued called Bunyip.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

- Thumper was my first rabbit when I was very young and unfortunately have no pictures of but he was grey with one white paw.
-Sophie
- Rosie
- Charlie
- Daisy 
- George
- Ember


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

I have 2 netherland dwarfs , 

Smokey & Magic


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Sebastian (RIP)
Toby 
Tess :smile5:


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Two mini lops (recently separated after a fight)

Atticus - named after character in To Kill A Mockingbird

Hades - God of the Underworld, named by my husband (I think his name is
the reason behind his incredibly, and adorably, grumpy nature).


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

just the one 

Rufus


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

Koda and Nala, both from disney films!!!
Also have had zebedee, mystery, garfield and rafiki


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lailabear said:


> Koda and Nala, both from disney films!!!


I had a Kodi(Lop), cos I couldnt wait for a boy to have a Koda  I also had a Nala(G.Pig) and my next pair I get will be Kovu and Kiara 

*Heidi*


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pepsi R.I.P 

Chester

Rosie aka Baby


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Its something cute, like Baby, but its not baby 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just the one - for now . . .

Pickles

Hoping to get a rescue soon. If he doesn't have a name he knows - I hope to call him 'Puddle'


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Just the one - for now . . .
> 
> Pickles
> 
> Hoping to get a rescue soon. If he doesn't have a name he knows - I hope to call him 'Puddle'


I knew someone with a guinea pig called Piddles, you just reminded me.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah-ha, brain just kicked in!!! It was Tinkerbell!!! Was waitin for Crofty to post names it seems!

Anyway, keep posting names!!!

Mine are:
Mercedes and Mclaren
Gypsy
Marley
Rascal
Hope

I have had(bunnys)
Tibbles, Chalky, Jessie, Smudge, Blaze, Angel, Storm, Kodi.

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I knew someone with a guinea pig called Piddles, you just reminded me.


Not sure in the rest of the UK what piddle means - herre in N.I piddle means pee lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Not sure in the rest of the UK what piddle means - herre in N.I piddle means pee lol


does here too!!!


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Lucky
Miffy
Flo Bunny
Dolly Peaches
Fluff
Star
Keidis
Norbert
Lenny
Ronson


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Miffy 
George 
Dylan (RIP)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wants....
Morph (a tri dutch  )


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> does here too!!!


That poor gp lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i had three binnies that have now passed away they were called Milo and Jake they were black bunnies and the other rabbit was called Cassie and she wasa greay and white netherland dwarf 

i would love to get another bunny or two


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I haven't got a bunny anymore but I have had 2 in the past and their names were Thumper and Cuddles


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Starlight (RIP)
Autumn (RIP)
Moonshine
Shadow
Storm
Scraggles
Twilight


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow this could take some time 

Doodles
Bella
Blue
Zen
Ozzey
Ruffle
Molly
Goliath
Loui
Combat
Hattie
Sammy
Jake
Ralph
Dolly
I think that's it lol
Clare xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Wow this could take some time
> 
> Doodles
> Bella
> ...


How cute!! What a lot of beautiful bunnies!!


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

My first bun was Jet, my only bunny now is Coco, 
but if I ever get a solid white bunny I think I shall name him or her Chalkie


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Thumper, her name orginally was Cindy


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Saffy (RIP)
Joey
Titch (RIP)
Dreamer
Tinkerbell
Teddy


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Just one for now 
BUZZ

in the past i have had
Breezer, 
Fudge and Treacle


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sugar (RIP)
Lottie
Alan


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Flake 
Daisy
Lilly (shhhh Frags thinks she is hers)
Tinks (Shhhhhh Crofty think she is hers)
George (Shhhhh Kammie thinks he is hers)
Oh the list could go on!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Sidney lop
Blue R.I.P lop
Fred-Elliot R.I.P mix
Twins Harry and Henry R.I.P English 
Anna R.I.P Lionhead


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Not sure in the rest of the UK what piddle means - herre in N.I piddle means pee lol


Thats exactly what it means here too .


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> Flake
> Daisy
> Lilly (shhhh Frags thinks she is hers)
> Tinks (Shhhhhh Crofty think she is hers)
> ...


I'll ignore that since its christmas (new year)!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Max
Sooty
Macy
Princess Thumper,.,


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I had a Kodi(Lop), cos I couldnt wait for a boy to have a Koda  I also had a Nala(G.Pig) and my next pair I get will be Kovu and Kiara
> 
> *Heidi*


my cats names are are kopa, kuvu, simba, kiara and nala!!!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

my rabbits are, prince, princess and george. x


----------



## jessicaleighxo (Dec 11, 2009)

Rabbits through my life:

-Cotton tail
-Snowy
-Bella
-Dancer
-Cloudy
-Smoky
-Dusty


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

Alright I'll list the names but it may take a while

1) Winnie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i have/had

Lily
Midnight
Dexter
Clover
Clay
Cam
Sienna
Merlin
Morgana

Umber, your too naughty


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

we have just the one bunny and have changed his name from 'flo' to 'torro' coz when he looks forward with his ears down he looks like a bull and he is very stubborn lol 

Gill
x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kiara said:


> my cats names are are kopa, kuvu, simba, kiara and nala!!!


now that I like!!! You have most of the Lion-King family there  I think I might have to work my way through the Lion-King names, then Brother Bear (Keeni, Koda), hmmm, the list could go on 
Disney come up with great names.

I have 2 more names to be used for my next single boy and single girl. Darwin for the boy and Kimba for the girl, so could take a while to get thru all the names I like, but then when I get a pet, I cant think of a name for it!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> i have/had
> 
> Lily
> Midnight
> ...


what about Jack? I'm sure you had a Jack?

*Heidi*


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We have 1 his name is Messy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> what about Jack? I'm sure you had a Jack?
> 
> *Heidi*


ohhhhh i forgot about jack, how could i forget  i feel bad now


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I have one called Stewie (as in the baby from family guy  ) and im going to be getting a new addition in a few months but it will be a rescue bunny so i _*might*_ keep the buns name, what ever it may be!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have one rabbit called Rosie.

I have had Flopsey, Flopsey 2 (she was a rescue who already knew her name so we couldn't change it!), Thumper (again, a rescue who knew his name), and Poppy.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok, so my misfit bunnies all have themed names:

Bailey (one-eared dutch)
Jameson (one-eyed dutch)
Bulmer (relatively normal dwarf x)
Magner (completely blind lionhead x)

I also had one called Guinness in the past.

Hel x

PS. Is great to see what other people call their buns.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lambchop said:


> Ok, so my misfit bunnies all have themed names:
> 
> Bailey (one-eared dutch)
> Jameson (one-eyed dutch)
> ...


Is Stella the next one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, 

The rabbits i recently sold due to selling up my stock and babys going to pet homes:

thumper and burrow 
duke and robin
cleo and nibbles 
blue and dizzy

rabbits I have now:
tinkerbell - double maned lionhead - harlequin
sweep - lionhead cross English lop - black broken butterfly
Morgana- double maned lionhead - show/breeding doe - black self - she also has 4 kits in with her - 3 choc torte and black self at 1 month old  

And I also have a 12 week old kitten called Buddy


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

monday.tuesday.friday


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

My bunnies are called Oscar and Noisette (pronounced Noir-zet - that band pronounces it all wrong... gets my knickers in a twist  )


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

I have...

Comfort - English Spot x lop - Harlequin Doe

and

Lenor - English Spot x Lop - Orange and White Butterfly Buck


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> ohhhhh i forgot about jack, how could i forget  i feel bad now


Don't feel bad Frags. With your lot, with the best of memories its possible to forget a fur babies name. 
I remembered Jack cos I had a Rat called Jack 

*Heidi*


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

My current rabbits are called..
Frankie,Sebastien,Sydnee and Angel.

My past bunnies have been called
Murphy,Fylan,Xavier,Bailey and Sullivan


----------

